# Gravure sur iPod



## Binouche (8 Octobre 2008)

Bien le bonjour,

Je voudrais commander des iPods en les faisant graver. Ca influe sur le delai de livraison ? Un pote m'a parle de 2 semaines si on le fait graver, seulement sur l'apple store ca me dit que c'est pret en 24/48h...

Et si je le commande dans un apple store, aupres d'un vendeur, je peux demander a le retirer en magasin ou pas ? Je travaille pas tres loin, alors ca serait plus pratique pour moi que d'attendre une livraison, tout en sachant que je suis ric-rac niveau timing...

D'avance merci !


----------



## Hérisson (8 Octobre 2008)

selon l'Apple Store, tu peux par exemple te faire livrer au boulot,(eux visiblement ils préfèrent),mais après dur pour négocier ses augmentations, mais je ne crois pas que tu puisses te faire livrer dans un magasin.
Et sauf si tu les appellent directement tu ne peut pas vraiment maîtriser le timing de livraison. Alors si c'est pour un cadeau et que tu es juste c'est risqué, ou achète et emballe une housse pour ipod et précise que le contenu est en route...
Par contre plus vite tu commande, plus vite tu l'auras.


----------



## steveaustin (9 Octobre 2008)

Non pas de délai de livraison de deux semaines pour faire graver ton nom sur un ipod !

le délai indiqué sur le store ( expédié sous 48 h par ex ) est respecté


----------



## Binouche (9 Octobre 2008)

Merci a vous 2 pour ces reponses precieuses !


----------



## fandipod (9 Octobre 2008)

Non même avec la gravure l;e délai de livraison est le même.... Tu n'as pas a t'inquitéter à ce niveaux là....


----------

